# Boss 10' power-v DXT in CT



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Posting for a friend. I only touch Fisher and dont know much else about his plow other than its red and VERY good condition, only used 1 or 2 seasons. Plow only, no truck parts. 

He's looking for best reasonable offer. I'm waiting on pics but like I said it's mint. Contact me via PM if interested.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

If you're not interested then DO NOT post in the thread...I'm not asking 

Thanks


----------



## rpm90 (Mar 22, 2014)

JFon101231 said:


> Posting for a friend. I only touch Fisher and dont know much else about his plow other than its red and VERY good condition, only used 1 or 2 seasons. Plow only, no truck parts.
> 
> He's looking for best reasonable offer. I'm waiting on pics but like I said it's mint. Contact me via PM if interested.


have pics?


----------



## bigdeezle442 (Nov 20, 2008)

Is it sold?


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes, I apologize for not updating the post


----------

